# front pto problems on bolens 1704



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

does anyone know how to replace the belt in the front pto kit of a bolens 1704?
I cant figure out how to get the kit apart to work on it.
steve


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

post some pics


----------



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

*g174 front pto problem*

how do I post pictures?


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 1704 also, and can 'talk you through'getting that PTO unit off the tractor and disassembled.


----------



## habidad33 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks. I did figure out how to get it apart. I am waiting for the parts to repair it from Sams bolens.
steve


----------



## bolens1704 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sam's Bolens*

How did you get ahold of Sam's? I practically sat on the phone for 3 mornings and could not get Sam's or Sonny's. I'm going to have parts made since I have a friend with a machine shop.


----------

